# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εργαστηρίου & Όργανα >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] παλμογράφος Hameg HM403 40Mhz

## tsoarbatzis

Γράφω μεταχειρισμένος αλλά ο παλμογράφος είναι σαν καινούριος.Δεν εχει το παραμικρό ψεγάδι. Φυλλασόταν σαν κόρη οφθαλμού.
230€ 
11.jpg47.jpg756.jpg

----------

